# Secular Responses to the Problem of Induction



## Nomos (Apr 8, 2006)

Since induction is being discussed, I thought I'd recommend a short piece by James Anderson that is fairly insightful to those possibly less familiar with the issue and implications:

James Anderson's Secular Responses to the Problem of Induction
link to text

also available on audion at:
link to audio


enjoy,
Ryan Jankowski
Rincon Mountain Presbyterian - PCA
Tucson, AZ


----------

